# Military heavy duty riggers belt work for CCW?



## m.williams43 (Mar 12, 2013)

On previous deployment was issued a heavy duty riggers belt 1 3/4'' wide.. was wondering if this is adequate for ccw? (IWB holster compact beretta) anyone who has used this or have advice i'd appreciate it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Do you have a picture? What kind of rigging was the belt used for?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You can figure this out for yourself:
1. Is the belt stiff, in the width-wise direction? (That is, is it really stiff against folding, bending, and twisting?)
2. Can you comfortably wear it all day, cinched as tightly as you can easily get it? (The tighter, the better support it offers your pistol.)
3. Is the buckle really secure? (Or is it held by friction, and will it slip?)

Most high-quality pistol belts are made of two layers of leather or synthetic, sometimes with a glued-in stiffening layer inserted between them. (But there are a few single-layer belts which are equally satisfactory, too.)
All high-quality pistol belts use really strong, secure buckles. Most use the tongue-through-the-hole system, although there are one or two which use a friction system.
A stiff belt is more comfortable than a flexible belt, even though the edges of a stiff belt might press into your hips. (Usually, the material of your pants cushions your hips from the belt.) A flexible belt acts like a noose, which is worse.


----------



## m.williams43 (Mar 12, 2013)

ok, thankyou to both of u who have posted. it is stiff but i dont have anything to compare it too besides normal civilian belts. anyone who has deployed to iraq or afghanistan in the last 3/4 years had a BLOODSHED BELT? SAME THING AS RIGGERS BELT. I ordered a holster from theisholsters 5 days ago. I hope if this belt doesn't work i can get a 1 3/4'' wide ccw belt because that's the size clips i asked for.


----------



## CMC (Aug 30, 2012)

That belt will work fine. I still use my standard MCMAP belt that i got issued for belt carry when i go to the range and that's in a chunky SERPA holster. Since i don't have my CCW I don't carry, but when I wore my Pops IWB with a Glock 27 I used this same MCMAP belt and it held up fine with normal blue jeans. That Rigger belt your talking about is much more rigid so you will do just fine with it for a compact pistol.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

m.williams43 said:


> On previous deployment was issued a heavy duty riggers belt 1 3/4'' wide.. was wondering if this is adequate for ccw? (IWB holster compact beretta) anyone who has used this or have advice i'd appreciate it.


Yes it will work.....I use a riggers belt..


----------



## m.williams43 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thankyou


----------

